# Lonely American in Saint Tropez



## Erica Artes (24 d ago)

I’m looking for some English speakers in the Saint Tropez area to hang out with.

I’m married to a Frenchman and work with French, so I don’t need any more French language practice or French friends 😉…

I’m just missing some English/American connection 😃


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounded like the title of a novel for a minute... 😊 

Hi, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Clic Clac said:


> Sounded like the title of a novel for a minute... 😊
> 
> Hi, and welcome to the forum.


I'm saying nowt......


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

conky2 said:


> I'm saying nowt......


You can say 'Bienvenue', but don't try it in a northern accent. 😬


----------



## Erica Artes (24 d ago)

Clic Clac said:


> Sounded like the title of a novel for a minute... 😊
> 
> Hi, and welcome to the forum.


Thanks! Hmmm…a novel….you might have just inspired me!!


----------



## J&R (May 10, 2021)

Erica Artes said:


> I’m looking for some English speakers in the Saint Tropez area to hang out with.
> 
> I’m married to a Frenchman and work with French, so I don’t need any more French language practice or French friends 😉…
> 
> I’m just missing some English/American connection 😃


Hello Erica,

I just sent you a private message.😁


----------

